# Moving



## Blackvictoria23 (Sep 9, 2015)

My contract is for 2 years and my flight luggage allowance is 30kg. I don't need to move my whole house but would like to be able to send a few things over. Does anyone know a way that won't send me broke to get stuff from Australia to Sharjah? Anyone with experience to share?


----------



## Abudhabilife (Sep 16, 2015)

We flew with etihad and in addition to our 30kg, we were allowed one sports bag, weighing up to 12kg i think (maybe slightly less). I basically Brough a tennis bag with one racket and filled the rest with other belongings I couldn't fit in my allocation. Worth a look.


----------

